# Lulu - temporary leg spasm/paralysis?



## mslmcallister (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello
I’m hoping someone might be able to shed light on a strange hind leg problem that has stumped my vet.

Over the last couple of months once each week my toy poodle‘s back legs have gone into a short lasting spasm and she can’t put any weight on them. It looks like cramp but she doesn’t seem to be in any pain (and she’s normally very vocal if anything upsets her at all). It doesn’t happen when she is out walking, only ever when she’s at home. Before and after she’s her normal bouncy self. 

I took her to the vet who did a thorough physical exam of her legs and spine. He said everything felt fine. He prescribed anti-inflammatory tablets for 8 days in case something was bothering her that was fairly low level. The latest episode occurred on the last day of the course of tablets.

I’ve been googling and watching youtube videos and it doesn’t look like luxating patella or myelopathy or hip dysplasia, but I may be wrong. She walks and sits normally and is not remotely under par. She looks baffled when it happens but not distressed and is back to running round like a maniac as soon as it’s passed – usually no more than a minute or so.

I managed to grab my phone and film the last episode – see link below. It’s a terrible bit of footage and for some reason has saved in a sideways orientation but you can get the general idea!

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3M3fvcQD2nIOXluQXZ6TS1PSFk

Does anyone have any experience of a similar issue?

Thanks


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Gee, I think I would take her to an orthopedic specialist- she is obviously in pain, and there has to be a reason why - you need to find a Vet who can figure out the reason....


----------



## mslmcallister (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes she's going back for x-rays etc but I wondered if anyone had seen it before. He thinks x-rays are likely to be inconclusive. I'd rather not have her on lots of speculative drugs as she's got colitis and has been stabilised for a while now.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Could it be a spasm of stomach pain, rather than an issue with her legs? She appears to be tucked up, but still lifting her legs. I would show the video to your vet - it could be very helpful.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am no Vet, and I don't play one on TV, but I just wonder if it is something in her abdomen, gut, the way her back gets all hunched up. Especially since she does have a colitis issue. It just struck me that it might be the problem in the tummy causing her to hunch up and elevate her back legs to avoid pain.

Poor little girl does look confused. Hopefully someone can pinpoint the issue soon and get her turned around.

I am sorry she is going through this.

Best of luck......Viking Queen


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Does she get a gassy rumbly tummy? That can be very painful.
Try keeping a log -write down when it happens, what she had been doing, what she ate etc before it happens - maybe you will find some pattern.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

my reaction was muscle spasm, but i have no basis for saying so. anyway, muscle spasm could loosely describe gut issues. i agree that showing the vet the video could help. hoping for the best for your girl.


----------



## mslmcallister (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone. The vet has the video too. They never get back to you as quickly as you'd like. I think he might have sent it to an orthopaedic specialist. But the comments about gut spasms are really interesting. I hadn't made that connection as it looked like her legs were wobbly but she might be hunching up her abdomen. She's on famotidine for excess stomach acid. It might be connected. Poor little thing.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

mslmcallister said:


> Thanks everyone. The vet has the video too. They never get back to you as quickly as you'd like. I think he might have sent it to an orthopaedic specialist. But the comments about gut spasms are really interesting. I hadn't made that connection as it looked like her legs were wobbly but she might be hunching up her abdomen. She's on famotidine for excess stomach acid. It might be connected. Poor little thing.


How long has she been on the famotidine?


----------



## mslmcallister (Dec 12, 2015)

She has half a tablet a day and has been on them for about 4 months now. They really seem to have helped stop the vomiting and she's maintaining a good weight.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I too think it might have something to do with the colitis.............it's good that you got a video and Tiny's suggestion that you keep a log of each episode as to what she was doing, and don't forget to note what she had eaten in the previous 24 hrs.Also note the time from her last meal or treat etc or if you had a change in her daily normal meal schedule. Hope they solve her problem, poor baby!


----------

